# My Giant TCR ONCE



## toronto-rider (Aug 16, 2002)

2003 TCR, 03 Chorus, Ksyrium SL, Deda bar and stem, Dura Ace seat post (after 2 other posts kept slipping,) Nokon cables (expensive, but they look so good,) 2003 TDF anniversary Pro race tires (bought in France after my TDF holiday) Pro gel saddle, Tacx cages, Cateye Astrale 8 computer,Shimano SL pedals (not shown)


----------



## travis200 (Oct 29, 2002)

Sweet looking bike you got there almost too nice to get dirty.


----------



## toronto-rider (Aug 16, 2002)

Thanks, that's why I clean it after most rides and don't ride it when it's wet outside.


----------

